# looking for engine <-> ecu wiring diagram from R5 BGP engine



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

hi, want to swap new ME7.1.1 to my old R5 s2 audi, looking for wiring diagram for BGP engine.... 
i only see this engine in USA/MEX version in Europe.


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Wrong forum, here's the one you want: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?568-Inline-5-10v-20v-Engine-Forum 

Sry I can't help anymore than that, not familiar with that engine although they are awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

i want wiring diagram from new 2.5 r5 jetta/golf 2008-2009, not from old engines bro !


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

The question is...
Why?

Lol what's your plan for trans mount? As well as mounts?

I'd ask the guy that is using stand alone on his 2.5T

He may be able to help...
Or nls

When its done we expect pics and videos btw


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like a one day subscription might be a solution to your needs. 
Check out the Bentley publishing website for some more info. 
Here is a clip: 



> If you need specific info "quickly", log-on to the VW Erwin website, create a user ID (free) and then purchase a 1 day subscription... with which you can download and print as much info as you want.
> 
> https://www.erwin.vw.com


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

WHY ?

Because me7 got great knock/injection/ignition control system 
I want to play with 7.1.1 on my car.


----------

